# 1930 hawthorn flyer



## redline1968 (Sep 21, 2010)

here is a few pictures of my hawthorne flyer i picked up a the swap.  its al original and the color is called chinese red.   there is some touch up on the rear fender. cool color combo i think.View attachment 12692View attachment 12693View attachment 12694  got to stop buying bikes...


----------



## chitown (Sep 21, 2010)

redline1968 said:


> the color is called chinese red.




Ahh the good old days when Cadmium Red was made from Cadmium.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cadmium_pigments

Hazardous and pretty all at the same time.

Sweet ride. Love the Troxel saddle. Now slap some tires on her and see how she rides!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 22, 2010)

Good to see you picked that up. I had to stair at it all day and wonder if it was worth signing devorce papers. You'll have to post some picks after you get tires on it.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 22, 2010)

I glad i did..  I was shocked to see late in the day.  i will when i get time to do it.   my place is full of projects to do now.  mark..


----------



## yewhi (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow!  Nice find.  Are the wheels original?

Great bike!

TCN


----------



## Velostigmat (Sep 23, 2010)

Gorgeous bike. What hubs does it have?


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 24, 2010)

thanks,   the rims are original. its amazing that the paint job to lasted all those years.  the hubs are nd model c.   I have tires for it and some better original parts to improve the originality of it.  


mark


----------

